# What to use to wash off salt



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I just bought a bobcat we be using this year. My question is this, what is the best way to wash off the salt after each storm? I was thinking about using an electric pressure washer with a pump hooked into a barrel of some type of washer fluid solution or something that wouldn't freeze. My problem is I don't have water where I keep the machine and it would have to be brought in. Any other ideas? Is washer fluid likely to cause rust?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know about any solution to help with the salt, I just presure wash the truck and plow when done plowing
if it's to cold out I go to the local car wash


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I always use a pressure washer with hot water.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thers a product i bought called CHLOR-RID ...i have a gallonbut i didn't use it last year. i think they were a sponsor on here. i'll see if i can find a link
steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Try here. http://www.paintsquare.com/techcenter/salts/chlorrid/home.cfm


----------



## pheasantfarmer (Nov 20, 2009)

You could also put a fluid film on it before the season i hear that helps alot!


----------



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

xtreem3d;1108957 said:


> Try here. http://www.paintsquare.com/techcenter/salts/chlorrid/home.cfm


$13 per gallon! Ouch


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

pressure washer with hot water and a good detergent is all we use. good for washing the beds of our salt trucks as well.

Keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

This is what we use - Product is used by alot of DOT's & PW dept's.

http://www.rhomar.com/neutrowash.htm


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My uncle has a heated preasure washer that he uses to wash all of his plow trucks. He said that the heated preasure washer cost alot but, it's worth it.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

mercer_me;1109650 said:


> My uncle has a heated preasure washer that he uses to wash all of his plow trucks. He said that the heated preasure washer cost alot but, it's worth it.


I agree, well worth it. How much will a sandblast and paint job cost for the machine in a few years when it becomes a bucket of rust? I'm sure much more than a solid hot water washer.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Salt Away, one gallon lasts years makes 512 gallons of Salt Away....try it on ebay: salt away and get their mixing unit that plugs into your hose. We use first with regular water and then use pressure washer and lastly re-apply fluid film! Makes for new looking and operating equipment!


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Township1;1109598 said:


> This is what we use - Product is used by alot of DOT's & PW dept's.
> 
> http://www.rhomar.com/neutrowash.htm


I'll second that. This product works awesome. We also use their lubra seal product twice a year to spray down all sanders,chains, truck body frames etc. If you combo those two products, it greatly reduces rust, and sander chains never lock up over the summer. The products aren't that cheap, but work well.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

mdb landscaping;1110052 said:


> I'll second that. This product works awesome. We also use their lubra seal product twice a year to spray down all sanders,chains, truck body frames etc. If you combo those two products, it greatly reduces rust, and sander chains never lock up over the summer. The products aren't that cheap, but work well.


This is encouraging to hear. We just purchased these same products, and I had yet to hear any feedback about them. The salter chain seemed to run without any issued when we turned it on last week, so far, so good. *knock on wood*

We also undercoat our trucks and equipment prior to the season as well.

- Dan


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

A little vinegar solution works well too. Spray it on, let it sit, and pressure wash it off.


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

I also use salt away. with the power washer on low psi 1,500. I still have rust but i bet it would be worse. I also use fluid film and its the balls . my roller conveyer chain never locks up anymore. I also put in in a spray bottle and spray the truck


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

stevesmowing;1109493 said:


> $13 per gallon! Ouch


Whats 13 bucks a gallon compared to a rotted out turd of a skid loader? Protect your investment. Also like said in a previous post hose it down with fluid film, I just got done doing 2 of my trucks tonight.


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

mdb landscaping;1110052 said:


> I'll second that. This product works awesome. We also use their lubra seal product twice a year to spray down all sanders,chains, truck body frames etc. If you combo those two products, it greatly reduces rust, and sander chains never lock up over the summer. The products aren't that cheap, but work well.


We use the lubra seal as well - like you said not cheap, but the way I look at it neither is the equipment.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Salt-a-way is cheap when you break it down per gallon. it works well and is easy to apply.


----------

